# Schumann Symphony no 4



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Schumann first composed this symphony in 1841 but was not a success but revised ten years later and became more popular .

After listen to both consecutively, can't decide which one I like best!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I like the one with the orchestra on it, the best.í ½í¸


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Isn't there also a version of the 4th re-orchestrated by Mahler?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

David Phillips said:


> Isn't there also a version of the 4th re-orchestrated by Mahler?


 Richardo Chailly did the Mahler orchestrations of the four symphonies with the Gewandhausorchestra. I enjoy the Schumann symphonies because of their melodic content, gracefulness, sense of suspense, rhythmic vitality, sense of light and goodwill, even if they may not be as challenging or as complex as the later Brahms symphonies. Such a pure soul was Schumann. But I'm not sure about the Mahler orchestrations. Sometimes they sound a little too brassy, at least in these performances. I'd also like to hear them played by somebody else and do a comparison. Somehow they sound a little less like Schumann, less warm than the original orchestrations.


----------

